# Wo (alleine) im August Bike&Bade Urlaub machen??



## chayenne06 (25. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen, 
noch ist ein wenig Zeit, 
aber ich interessiere mich jetzt schon für einen Bike und Bade Urlaub im August. Leider bleibt kein anderer Monat, da ich nur zu diesem Zeitpunkt Urlaub machen kann. 
Also, wohin kann Frau zur Not alleine reisen? Es sollte (Sand)-Strand Nähe beinhalten wie auch schöne Bike Touren. Der Lago fällt aus, weil ich im letzten Sommer dort war, mir aber das Meer dabei total fehlt!! 
Von Finale Ligure hab ich nun schon gehört, aber ich denke die billigste Urlaubsmöglichkeit (als Alleinreisende, wenns so bleibt) ist wohl der Camping Platz (Ausrüstung vorhanden)... Da hab ich nicht so viel gelesen an guten Campingplätzen hier im Forum? Oder nur nichts gefunden?
Es sollte auch mit dem Auto erreichbar sein, auf eine Flugreise würde ich (vorerst) verzichten. 
Oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar!!


----------



## ]:-> (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
genaues weiß ich nicht, aber schau mal nach der Toskana. Massa Maritima usw. In irgendeiner Bike waren da mal Tourenvorschläge drin, die gingen z.t. bis ans Meer.
Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Januar 2012)

Italien im August? Nur wenn Du es am Meer überlaufen und zum Biken sehr heiß magst 

Ich würde es mit Süd-/-westengland und evt. Südwales probieren: Reichlich Campingplätze, Biken in diversen Trailparks, Meer nie weit weg. Aber für den sehr schmalen Geldbeutel ist das eher nichts... 

Das ganze natürlich als Roadtrip, wenn man schon auf Campen steht


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Ich würd im August auch eher nach GB fahren: http://www.skye.co.uk/ - wäre mir im Süden viel zu heiss und auf langen Auffahrten brennts dich vom Hobel runter. ... ist mir in Tirol schon warm genug.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2012)

Die Campings in Finale oben auf dem Hügel (Manie) sind schon ok, auch im August. In Italien ist es im August halt verdammt heiss und knallvoll am Meer. Aber das geht schon, beim Radeln kühlt der Fahrtwind. Auch die weitere Riviera (Imperia - San Remo usw.) ist brauchbar, aber die Campings sind eher mau.

Maremma fand ich aber grauenvoll, die Hitze und dann noch Myriaden von Stechfliegen...das gilt auch eigentlich für die gesamte Toskana (ich war im August schon bei Massa Carrara, Massa Marittima, in der Nähe vomTrasimeno, usw.).


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2012)

Badeurlaub auf Skye ist aber eher was für Robben oder sehr Hartgesottene


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Badeurlaub auf Skye ist aber eher was für Robben oder sehr Hartgesottene


Als Biker(in) hat man die entsprechende Härte.


----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

Biker wollen doch gar nicht ans Meer.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal. 
Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte, kann ich nun mal nur im August Urlaub bekommen! 
Und ich möchte auch nur in den Süden. Wie gesagt,Badeurlaub und biken! Die strände sind im August überall überfüllt. 
Finale würde mich reizen, aber gute campingplätze sind da wohl mau? 
Noch alternativen im Süden?!!


----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

Aber: 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Campings in Finale oben auf dem Hügel (Manie) sind schon ok, auch im August.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

Auf dem Hügel? Ich wäre lieber in strand nähe. Na mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

Sandstrand oder geht auch Kiesel?


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Januar 2012)

Kroatien. ... ist'n Freund ein bisserl herum gekurvt.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

Hmm geht bestimmt auch. Kroatien ist da Viell.auch okay.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

Was gibt's zu Sardinien ? Irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Kroatien. ... ist'n Freund ein bisserl herum gekurvt.


 
Da hats 40 bis 50 Grad im August. Wer's mag.

Sardinien muss super sein, aber mir wäre es um diese Jahreszeit einfach zu heiß. Ich würde eher ne Woche oder 2 in den Alpen biken und anschließend am Strand in der Sonne relaxen.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

Oh so heiß? Ich mag zwar die Hitze, aber das ist zum biken dann doch zu viel:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Da hats 40 bis 50 Grad im August. Wer's mag.


... ach was soll's. Wenn es Süden, Meer mit Sandstrand und Badeplätze sein sollen, wird's halt ein bisserl wärmer.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Was gibt's zu Sardinien ? Irgendwelche Infos?



Sardinien: mehr flach als hügelig, windig, schön, Inland einsam, Strände knallvoll, WoMo Camper und durchgeknallte Motorradfahrer. Ansonsten so wie der Rest von Italien um Ferragosto komplett durchgedreht. 

Vielleicht dann eher Korsika...
Als ich dort war, hatte ichs aber noch nicht so mit den Trails,sollte aber wesentlich besser sein als Sardinien.


----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

In Kroation hats die Russen, auf Sardinien die durchgeknallten Italiener und auf Korsika die ätzenden Deutschen. Ich hasse Strandurlaube.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Im Grunde hast du die Arschkarte gezogen mit August. Hauptreisezeit, voll, teuer, heiß. Da ist der Vorschlag mit England sehr gut, da kann man im August auch im Meer baden und biketechnisch ist Wales oder der Lake District ein Traum. Nur halt für Leute im tiefen Süden der Republik weit weg. Und das mit billig und Campingplatz würde ich auch in Frage stellen, besonders als Alleinreisende.

Wenn es bergig und meerig sein soll, Korsika, z.B. bei Porto oder der Süden am Bavella Massiv.

Oder das Grenzgebiet Südfrankreich/Nordspanien bei Empuriabrava, Pyrenäenausläufer.

Oder wenn du doch fliegen willst La Palma.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sardinien: mehr flach als hügelig, windig, schön, Inland einsam, Strände knallvoll, WoMo Camper und durchgeknallte Motorradfahrer. Ansonsten so wie der Rest von Italien um Ferragosto komplett durchgedreht.
> 
> Vielleicht dann eher Korsika...
> Als ich dort war, hatte ichs aber noch nicht so mit den Trails,sollte aber wesentlich besser sein als Sardinien.



Du warst schon mal auf Sardinien gelle? Da hats nämlich ein sehr hügliges Innenland, da gehts bis auf 1800 Meter hoch. Allerdings ist das mit den Trails auf Sardinien so eine Sache. Da muss man sich wohl schon sehr gut auskennen.

Außerdem fand ich die Sarden sehr nett, halt Grantler, aber damit komm ich klar. Außerdem eine Super-Kultur, wenn man vom Touristen-Mainstream wegbleibt (Costa Smeralda - Billionaires Coast).

Günstiges und gutes Essen, urige Hotels, leckerer Espresso. Beste Reisezeit wäre allerdings Anfang Mai ...

Wie wärs denn mit Nord-Pyrenäen? Pamplona, Pau, Bayonne ...


----------



## Stromberg (26. Januar 2012)

War Elba schon dran? Preis- und strandtechnisch das gleiche Problem wie in ganz Italien im August.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich möchte auch nur in den Süden. Wie gesagt,Badeurlaub und biken!
> ...



Deswegen ja Süd-England, Süd-Wales 



chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...
> Die strände sind im August überall überfüllt.
> ...



Voll, ja. Aber wirklich überfüllt sind Sie vor allem in Italien


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2012)

also England möchte ich dieses Jahr nicht bereisen!! Egal ob Süd, Nord, West oder Ost... 
Ist auch vieeeeel zu teuer und beinhaltet für mich keinen "südländischen" Badestrand...


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Januar 2012)

Ans bayrische Meer. Ist bei dir eh ums Eck.

Jetzt aber im Ernst: Das Eck um Finale & Sanremo wäre dann wohl ein guter Platz. In Istrien wirds wohl auch was geben: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/...l=Istrien&category=Mountainbike&limitstart=15 - muss man sich halt ein bisserl was zusammen suchen. Sandstrand könnte ein Problem sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Ganz vergessen : 
Griechenland -Peloponnes-Kreta-div. Ägäisinseln. Ist zwar schon viele Jahre her dass ich dort war, aber Inselhüpfen und der Kontakt zu anderen Reisenden sind dort sicher immer noch unschlagbar (muss man halt hitzeresistent sein) - hin mit Auto ist natürlich eher nicht so der Bringer, aber das braucht man dort unterwegs ja eh nicht. 
Gehen eigentlich noch diese Überlandbusse dahin (fand ich seinerzeit sehr lustig)?

Und Deutschland ist im August auch ein guter Tipp, man sollte nur der gelben Gefahr (NL) auf den Campingplätzen entspannt begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (27. Januar 2012)

Achso, ja Sandstrand ist Schlecht in der Toskana - da ist's rappen voll. 
Ich will das Eck dort überhaupt nicht irgendwie verteidigen und war die letzten 10 Jahre dort (eher im inneren richtung Trasimeno) auch wenn überhaupt mit dem Rennrad im August unterwegs. 
Mir sind nur diese Bilder vom 25. August 2010 in den Sinn gekommen, da dachte ich es könnte auch mal lohnen mit Bike anstelle nur zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein.
Trail ans Meer





da kommt man dann raus:





Wie gesagt, ich glaube gerne dass es bessere Regionen gibt im August.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Frankreich aus?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2012)

Die Dame wünscht einen "südländischen" Sandstrand. Möglicherweise ist Frankreich zu "südwestlich" und Istrien zu "südöstlich"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du gegen Englang einfach unbegründete Vorurteile hast? England ist wirklich schön, ich war damals auch sehr positiv überrascht. War aber zum Arbeiten, nicht zum Biken dort.


----------



## Hartleibig (27. Januar 2012)

Ist GB wirklich so teuer? Mit Ausnahme von London?


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Ist GB wirklich so teuer? Mit Ausnahme von London?


Liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich habe Bath als nicht teurer empfunden als Tirol.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Wie? London ist doch saubillig? 
Billig ist es doch da, wo man wenig Geld ausgibt. Das kann je nachdem was man vorhat, überall sein. 
Wenn man zB essen gehen will kann ich mir bei gutem Essen nichts billigeres als London vorstellen. 
Wenn man billige Campings sucht, Frankreich.
Wenn man billige Lifte sucht...hmmm....


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man zB essen gehen will kann ich mir bei gutem Essen nichts billigeres als London


Da ich öfter mal drüben bin: Wo ist's gut und günstig? Das ist ne Kombination die ich von London nicht kenne.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Der ganze Paki-Inder-Bengal Kram, da gibts richtig gute LÃ¤den, KomplettmenÃ¼ incl. GetrÃ¤nke so 15 â¬ , oder chinesisch, usw. - das war irgendwo da wo jetzt dann die Olympiade sein soll in der Gegend (Leyton oder so?) - wird daher ggfs. doch teurer diesen Sommer auf der Insel  .

Mir ist ja noch nicht ganz klar,was die TE vorhat - 3 Wochen durch Europa mit dem Auto und bissl rumradeln oder 3 Wochen shutteln mit Sonnenuntergang am Beach?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Ist GB wirklich so teuer? Mit Ausnahme von London?



Gute Hotels sind teuer, Restaurantbesuche zumindest etwas teurer. Hat sich durch den für Euroländler günstige Kurs des Pfundes allerdings relativiert...

Für Lebensmittel im Supermarkt normale Preise, Essen und trinken im Pub kann man sich ebenfalls leisten. Treibstoff ein wenig teurer als in Deutschland.

Insgesamt ist das Preisniveau aber sicher niedriger als in italienischen Küstenorten zur Hauptferienzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (27. Januar 2012)

also- England fällt flach- da reizt es mich jetzt wirklich nicht hin. egal wer hier wieviel noch drüber schreibt. ich verbinde nun mal sommerurlaub mit biken und baden... das müsste doch irgendwo via auto (was mir lieber wäre da ich eben auch camping ausrüstung habe und dann einen campingplatz bevorzuge!!) oder / und auch via flugzeug machbar sein? deswegen ja hier die frage... also alles was südlicher als Rosenheim liegt! aber ich sehe schon, so richtig wird hier nicht drauf eingegangen... 

sind die kanaren im August nicht auch überfüllt und sehr heiß?


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Januar 2012)

@pfadfinderin:
nein - ich habe keine vorurteile gegenüber england!! ich war auch schon dort, ober speziell für meinen sommerurlaub möchte ich nun mal nicht dorthin! reicht das?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> sind die kanaren im August nicht auch überfüllt und sehr heiß?



Sind sie. Vor allem heiß. Wobei sich das z.B. auf La Palma relativieren kann, da gehts ja bis auf 2500m hoch.

Hast du das mit den Nordpyrenäen gelesen? Denke, dass die Gegend nicht so überrannt ist, zwischen Meer und Bergen liegen auch nicht soo viele kms.

Oder muss es Mittelmeer sein?

Madeira vielleicht sonst noch? Oder exotischer: die Kapverden...


----------



## Hartleibig (27. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> aber ich sehe schon, so richtig wird hier nicht drauf eingegangen...



Mal ganz ehrlich. Das ist ein Bike-Forum. Schwimmen und Biken ist nun einmal der Lago oder Finale. Jedenfalls was die Meisten hier unter Biken verstehen. Alles andere ist Badeurlaub mit einem Bike auf dem Auto-Gepäckträger. Das Problem ist einfach, dass der August im Süden knüppelheiß ist. Mountain-Biken ist bei diesen Temperaturen um die Küsten herum eine Qual. Vorausgesetzt es gibt dann dort überhaupt Berge. Zudem ist der August der hochfrequentierteste Monat in den Baderegionen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts Schlimmeres, als zu der Zeit am Meer zu sein. Außer es sind weit weg einsame und ausgesuchte Flecken. Eventuell eine halbwegs kleine unbekannte griechische Insel. Nur Biken ist dort auch nicht, sondern tauchen, chillen und .... du weißt schon.

Auch wenn ich wahrlich kein Fan-Boy von Stuntzi bin: der Vogel hat doch ettliche Berichte veröffentlicht, wo er an irgendwelchen Stränden liegt und sein Bike dabei hat. Lies dort einfach mal nach.


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Januar 2012)

mir gehts nicht darum nachzulesen wer sonst wo am strand liegt...
und zum dritten mal: ich hab nur die möglichkeit im august meinen sommerurlaub zu nehmen! ich wäre auch froh wenns anderst ging, und beneide jeden, der nicht in den ferien urlaub nehmen kann... 
zum lago: biken super, aber kein meer in der nähe! 
es muss doch möglichkeiten geben beides zu verbinden?


----------



## Hartleibig (27. Januar 2012)

Dann schau doch mal hier: http://www.clubmed.de/cm/urlaub-rad...-NOS_DESTINATIONS_POUR_LE_VELO_VTT-ac-ps.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (27. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer zünftigen Transalp Rosenheim => Rijeka oder Rosenheim => Nizza? Nach > 20000 Hm freut man sich umso mehr auf den Strand. Zwei Wochen Radeln, danach eine Woche relaxen und du freust dich wieder auf kühles deutsches Wetter, wo man ordentlich Biken kann (denn das geht im August am Mittelmeer kaum).


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal hier: http://www.clubmed.de/cm/urlaub-rad...-NOS_DESTINATIONS_POUR_LE_VELO_VTT-ac-ps.html



2 Wochen für 4000 Euro??? da kann ich dann locker auch nach England


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht darum nachzulesen wer sonst wo am strand liegt...
> und zum dritten mal: ich hab nur die möglichkeit im august meinen sommerurlaub zu nehmen! ich wäre auch froh wenns anderst ging, und beneide jeden, der nicht in den ferien urlaub nehmen kann...
> zum lago: biken super, aber kein meer in der nähe!
> es muss doch möglichkeiten geben beides zu verbinden?



Also es wurde ja nun einiges aufgezählt, was südlich von Rosenheim liegt.
- Riviera
- Toskana
- Frankreich Pyrenaen
- Istrien
- Griechen
- Sardinien
- Korsika

Ich denke, du bist einfach zu wenig abenteuerlustig (aber echt, mit Auto und Geld und Pfefferspray in der Tasche ist das doch alles kein Ding).
Insofern ist der Tip mit Clubmed vielleicht nicht verkehrt.

Kanaren sollen im Sommer so kühl sein, dass Festlandspanier dort urlauben.


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich denke, du bist einfach zu wenig abenteuerlustig (aber echt, mit Auto und Geld und Pfefferspray in der Tasche ist das doch alles kein Ding)



lässt sich als Mann immer leicht reden  Aber vielen Dank für deine Antwort


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

Naja nun, ich verstehe schon ... ich bin so oft alleine verreist, das Gruseln bleibt nicht aus und auch als Mann wird man begrapscht wenn man jung und schön ist  (war, damals) .

Gehts dir nun ums Biken oder um Urlaub?
Ich würde nicht mehr alleine an einen Ort reisen um dort 1-2-3 Wochen zu bleiben,nachher wird man noch als Vorgartenzwerg von alteingesessenen Campingfreunden vereinnahmt.

K.A. wie die Griechen heut so drauf sind (ist bei mir über 15 jahre her) , aber ich fand es für Alleinreisen dort immer sehr entspannt (sind halt Malakas, aber lieb).


----------



## Hartleibig (27. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja nun, ich verstehe schon ... ich bin so oft alleine verreist, das Gruseln bleibt nicht aus und auch als Mann wird man begrapscht wenn man jung und schön ist  (war, damals) .



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Januar 2012)

Kann denn jemand einen Campingplatz rund um Finale empfehlen? Ist es denn zwingend nötig in Finale direkt Urlaub zu machen, oder kann es auch in Imperia sein ? (wenn man biken will)


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn du in Finale dir die Trails selbst erradeln willst, ist der oben auf der Manie (S.Martino?)  ok, die unten sind heftig teuer und rappelvoll. 
Ins Val Argentina und oberhalb Dolcedo gibt es einige nette S2 Trails, die für AM-Touren ok sind, es ist auch leidlich schön dort und im Val Argentina gibt es auch Shuttle-Anbieter. Im August musst du aber schon ordentlich Hitze und Brombeeren ertragen können (ab und an findet sich ein Bach mit Gumpen zum abkühlen).




googeln
bzw. mountainbike-magazin.de und das andere Käseblatt haben teils brauchbarre Touren online.


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du in Finale dir die Trails selbst erradeln willst, ist der oben auf der Manie (S.Martino?)  ok, die unten sind heftig teuer und rappelvoll.
> Ins Val Argentina und oberhalb Dolcedo gibt es einige nette S2 Trails, die für AM-Touren ok sind, es ist auch leidlich schön dort und im Val Argentina gibt es auch Shuttle-Anbieter. Im August musst du aber schon ordentlich Hitze und Brombeeren ertragen können (ab und an findet sich ein Bach mit Gumpen zum abkühlen).
> 
> 
> ...



danke für den brauchbaren tipp! wahrscheinlich ist es dann an pfingsten noch nicht ganz so heiß- wäre zwar nur eine woche, aber auch eine überlegung wert!


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2012)

Das Finale hier sogar ein eigenes Forum hat, ist dir aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2012)

Vor allem sind an Pfingsten die Brombeeren an der Riviera noch nicht komplett über die Trails gewachsen!


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Januar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Finale hier sogar ein eigenes Forum hat, ist dir aufgefallen?



ja natürlich

aber meine frage orientiert sich ja nicht nur an Finale!


----------



## bjung82 (28. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Kann denn jemand einen Campingplatz rund um Finale empfehlen? Ist es denn zwingend nötig in Finale direkt Urlaub zu machen, oder kann es auch in Imperia sein ? (wenn man biken will)



Hallo,

wir waren öfter Klettern in Finale, dieser Campingplatz ist echt
nett: http://www.campingmulino.it/

Man biegt irgendwo mitten in der Stadt in einen Hinterhof ab,
dann geht es super steil ein paar Serbentinen hoch, und man steht
auf dem Campingplatz. Schöne Aussicht da, und ziemlich ruhig. 
Einziges Manko (für manche): die Duschen sind glaube ich immer kalt. 
Im August ist das ja vielleicht sogar ganz angenehm 

Viel Spaß
Benni


----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Da hats 40 bis 50 Grad im August. Wer's mag.


Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung beruhigend widersprechen. Ich war selbst 7x dort im August mit family, weil der Vater meiner Jungs auch nur im August Urlaub hatte. Es waren nie mehr als 30°C und dazu immer eine Brise an der Küste, egal ob wir auf einer der Inseln, Istrien oder der Festlandküste waren. 
Genial schön ist es, wenn du morgens früh in die Berge hochfährst, den Sonnenaufgang genießt und dann tagsüber, wenn die Temp. höher sind, oben in den Bergen fährst, oder eben nur eine 3h-Kurztour machst und am mittag mit dem Fahrtwind runter zuück zur Küste rollst. Ab 16.30Uhr wars auch wieder erträglich und für mich kein Problem, da du immer den Fahrtwind dabei hast, selbst bergauf. Ich persönlich finds viel schlimmer wenn man am Strand rumliegt, da du beim liegen keinen Wind abbekommst und keine Ablenkung hast.
Trails findest du, wenn du dir von den örtlichen Fremdenverkehrsbüros die Wanderkarten besorgst, so hab ich es immer gemacht. Die Wege waren meist gut und entweder Forstwege oder schmale Pfade. Da wo auf den Karten Radwege ausgeschildert sind, ist fast ausschließlich Asphalt und empfiehlt sich zum hochradeln
Am schönsten fand ich den Nationalpark Velebit. Dort musst du aber fragen, ob du mit dem Rad die Wanderwege fahren darfst. Ist offiziell nicht gestattet, bekam aber immer die Erlaubnis. Nur dort ist es ziemlich karstig und ich musste z.T schieben und auch ein paar Mal das Rad tragen. Lohnt sich aber, weil es echt hammerschön ist dort.

Viel Spaß!

PS. Falls du dorthin gehst, kann ich dir mit Karten dienen, so ich sie zurückbekomme...


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Januar 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung beruhigend widersprechen. Ich war selbst 7x dort im August mit family, weil der Vater meiner Jungs auch nur im August Urlaub hatte. Es waren nie mehr als 30°C und dazu immer eine Brise an der Küste, egal ob wir auf einer der Inseln, Istrien oder der Festlandküste waren.
> Genial schön ist es, wenn du morgens früh in die Berge hochfährst, den Sonnenaufgang genießt und dann tagsüber, wenn die Temp. höher sind, oben in den Bergen fährst, oder eben nur eine 3h-Kurztour machst und am mittag mit dem Fahrtwind runter zuück zur Küste rollst. Ab 16.30Uhr wars auch wieder erträglich und für mich kein Problem, da du immer den Fahrtwind dabei hast, selbst bergauf. Ich persönlich finds viel schlimmer wenn man am Strand rumliegt, da du beim liegen keinen Wind abbekommst und keine Ablenkung hast.
> Trails findest du, wenn du dir von den örtlichen Fremdenverkehrsbüros die Wanderkarten besorgst, so hab ich es immer gemacht. Die Wege waren meist gut und entweder Forstwege oder schmale Pfade. Da wo auf den Karten Radwege ausgeschildert sind, ist fast ausschließlich Asphalt und empfiehlt sich zum hochradeln
> Am schönsten fand ich den Nationalpark Velebit. Dort musst du aber fragen, ob du mit dem Rad die Wanderwege fahren darfst. Ist offiziell nicht gestattet, bekam aber immer die Erlaubnis. Nur dort ist es ziemlich karstig und ich musste z.T schieben und auch ein paar Mal das Rad tragen. Lohnt sich aber, weil es echt hammerschön ist dort.
> ...



Danke dir für die Tipps! 
Gibts in Kroatien speziellere Ecken die man zum biken und Urlaub machen bevorzugen sollte? ( wo warst du denn "zuhause"?)


----------



## beetle (30. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Hymalaya? Sollte die beste Reisezeit im August sein. Sicher ist es dort auch.. zumindest in Indien und Nepal solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.

Schau mal hier: http://www.mountainbikereisen.ch/in...gallery&Itemid=171&func=viewcategory&catid=22


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Hymalaya? Sollte die beste Reisezeit im August sein. Sicher ist es dort auch.. zumindest in Indien und Nepal solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.
> 
> Schau mal hier: http://www.mountainbikereisen.ch/in...gallery&Itemid=171&func=viewcategory&catid=22



wo ist da bitte ein Strand??


----------



## britta-ox (31. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Tipps!
> Gibts in Kroatien speziellere Ecken die man zum biken und Urlaub machen bevorzugen sollte? ( wo warst du denn "zuhause"?)


Ich bin Urlaubsnomade, will sagen, ich bleib eigentlich nie länger als 3 -4Tage an einem Platz, dann wird weitergezogen.
Zum biken find ich die Gegend um Senj ideal, weil du da vom Meer aus dich umdrehst und sofort hoch in die Berge zum Nationalpark Velbit
http://www.kroati.de/kroatien-infos/nationalpark-nord-velebit.html radeln kannst. Ist sehr schön da und noch nicht überlaufen, da er erst 1999 in die Liste der Nationalparks aufgenommen wurde.
Schön fand ich aber auch, als wir mal ein Jahr von insel zu Insel gezogen sind. Ist halt weniger bergig und trailig, dafür siehst du mehr von dem Land.
Wie lang gehst du denn?


----------



## Hartleibig (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin schon als kleines Kind mit meinen Eltern auf den Kornaten mit Motorboot gewesen, oft auf KRK und das letzte Mal 2008 dort. Im August ist dort Tauchen und Abhängen angesagt und vor allem ein schattiges Plätzchen unter Bäumen finden ist das Wichtigste. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nichts Schlimmeres vorstellen, also dort mit dem Bike in der August-Sonne zu braten. Wie es auf den "Bergen" an Küste aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Da die Berge dort nicht besonders hoch sind, wird man wahrscheinlich dort oben dann ausgedörrt als Grillhähnchen ankommen. Da hilft dann auch keine Abfahrtsbrise mehr.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woga (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

ich fahre seit einigen Jahren mit Familie nach Les Isambres Camping Campeur de Paradies, das liegt in der nähe von Frejus, St Tropetz der Campingplatz ist gut und hat direkten zugang zum Sandstrand.Mit dem MTB startest du vom Camping direkt in ein Naturschutzgebiet mit super Trails ohne ende.Die Tempereratur steigt zum Mittag hin meist auf gut 30 Grad.Du must halt morgens früh starten! Ich würde auf jeden fall ein Gps Gerät empfehlen da das Naturschutzgebiet recht groß ist . Es sind in diesem Gebiet recht viele mit dem MTB unterwegs du kanst aber auch manchmal 3-4 Stunden alleine unterwegs sein.Der MTB Marathon Rock Azur wird in dem von mir beschriebenen Gebiet gefahren ( Bilder )
Der Camping hat auch eine eigene Internetseite. Die Trails sind zum teil recht anspruchsvoll es sind aber genügend in allen Kategorien vorhanden.Fertige Gps Touren kannst du auf den gänigen Gps portalen finden,ich könnte aber auch helfen.

mfg 
wolfgang


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2012)

Wieso so weit weg. Macht Urlaub in Mecklenburg. Westlich von Rostock oder auch auf Rügen kann man ziemlich anspruchsvoll biken. Und die Ostsee ist nur ein Handtuch-breit entfernt


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Februar 2012)

woga schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich fahre seit einigen Jahren mit Familie nach Les Isambres Camping Campeur de Paradies, das liegt in der nähe von Frejus, St Tropetz der Campingplatz ist gut und hat direkten zugang zum Sandstrand.Mit dem MTB startest du vom Camping direkt in ein Naturschutzgebiet mit super Trails ohne ende.Die Tempereratur steigt zum Mittag hin meist auf gut 30 Grad.Du must halt morgens früh starten! Ich würde auf jeden fall ein Gps Gerät empfehlen da das Naturschutzgebiet recht groß ist . Es sind in diesem Gebiet recht viele mit dem MTB unterwegs du kanst aber auch manchmal 3-4 Stunden alleine unterwegs sein.Der MTB Marathon Rock Azur wird in dem von mir beschriebenen Gebiet gefahren ( Bilder )
> Der Camping hat auch eine eigene Internetseite. Die Trails sind zum teil recht anspruchsvoll es sind aber genügend in allen Kategorien vorhanden.Fertige Gps Touren kannst du auf den gänigen Gps portalen finden,ich könnte aber auch helfen.
> ...



Danke Wolfgang! 
gefällt mir dein Campingplatz. Der franz.Sprache bin ich allerdings nicht so bemächtigt, aber die werden dort auch englisch sprechen, oder deutsch? Allerdings finde ich den Stellplatz teuer für 1 Person. Für 2 Personen wäre das dann besser. Naja, vielleicht tut sich noch was bis dahin.. 
Ist der Campingplatz schnell ausgebucht? 
VG Ramona


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...Der franz.Sprache bin ich allerdings nicht so bemächtigt, aber die werden dort auch englisch sprechen, oder deutsch? ..



Du warst wohl noch nie in Frankreich? 

Franzosen lassen sich NIE dazu herab, in Englisch oder gar Allemand zu kommunizieren - von daher sollte man die IMMER konsequent auf Deutsch volltexten, einfach aus Prinzip.

Teuer ist es in der Gegend, das ist doch wohl klar. Schön aber auch, im Hinterland. Kann man auch viel Kultur usw. anschauen.


----------



## woga (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ramona

Auf dem Campingplatz kommst Du auch mit Deutsch klar, da auch viele Holländer und auch Deutsche in der Region ihren Urlaub verbringen reicht Deutsch und Englisch aus. ich kann zwar ein wenig (sehr wenig) Französisch aber der Rest von meiner Familie spricht kein Franz. und die sind auch oft alleine Unterwegs und hatten kein Problem.Du rufst am besten ca 3 Wochen vor Ankunft und dann nochmal ca 3 Tage vor Urlaubsbeginn auf dem Camping an.Reservieren kannst du zwar nicht die halten dir aber trotzdem eine Platz frei,schlimstenfalls mußt du eine Nacht auf einen Platz warten ist mir aber noch nie pasiert.Du bist am besten Morgens gegen 8.00 Uhr an der Rezeption und wartest dann bis ein Platz frei wird, es herscht immer reger an und abreiseverkehr.Ich wollte zwar dieses Jahr vieleicht mal wo anders hin ist aber noch nicht sicher, falls du dich für Frankreich entscheidest kann ich dir gerne noch ein paar Tipps geben.

mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## batman11 (6. Februar 2012)

Also Südfrankreich würd ich nur mit den dicksten Motorradschlössern anreisen. Hab da schon einiges erlebt und nie wieder mit Sportgeräten dahin. Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albpapa (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
drei Ecken kann ich da empfehlen: Südfrankreich kurz vor der span. Grenze z.B.http://www.camping.info/frankreich/languedoc-roussillon/camping-cala-gogo-8716 , oder weiter nach Argeles, Collioure, im Hinterland locken die Pyrenäen. 2. Gargano, in den Orten (Vieste) zwar richtig was los, aber nur Italiener, die bewegen sich nicht von ihrem Strand weg, so dass man genügend Platz in Buchten und im Hinterland findet. 3. Cilento, auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig überlaufen, tolles Hinterland. An der Küste Ascea, Palinuro. Wir sind von Stuttgart jeweils an einem Tag hingekommen.


----------



## Freeagain (14. Februar 2012)

Hier auf der Insel gibt es sicher keine Russen  , es ist warm und doch keine 50°C, zudem im August günstiger als anderswo zum Campen. Und man lernt die Strecken kennen, wo sich so manch eine(r) im Winter für dir Rennsaison vorbereitet hat:
www.croatia-bike.eu


----------



## Hofbiker (14. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Vielleicht ins Hotel Aviva im [URL="http://www.granitland.at/sitex/index.php/page.2/"]Mühlviertl, [/URL]auch hier gibt es tolles grenzübergreifendes zu fahren.  
http://www.hotel-aviva.at/de/lebenslust/outdoor/mountainbike.html


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Februar 2012)

also die Insel Hvar in Kroatien würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen. Gargano sieht auch traumhaft aus. 
Gibt es Empfehlungen für Unterkünfte (in dem Fall kein Camping sondern FeWo oder Zimmer) auf Hvar?


----------



## isartrails (15. Februar 2012)

@chayenne06: also der Thread ist jetzt schon drei Seiten lang. Kann es sein, dass du gar nicht allein verreisen willst...?


----------



## Athabaske (15. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...Für 2 Personen wäre das dann besser. Naja, vielleicht tut sich noch was bis dahin..





isartrails schrieb:


> @chayenne06: also der Thread ist jetzt schon drei Seiten lang. Kann es sein, dass du gar nicht allein verreisen willst...?



...wollt Ihr nicht die Telefonnummern tauschen?


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Februar 2012)

@isartrails: dann sieh mal nach wieviel untreffende Beiträge da dabei sind, in den 3 Seiten? 
und natürlich würde ich lieber zu zweit fahren


----------



## Athabaske (15. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @isartrails: dann sieh mal nach wieviel untreffende Beiträge da dabei sind, in den 3 Seiten?
> und natürlich würde ich lieber zu zweit fahren



...Du meinst mit unzutreffend alles was über Biken am Meer und ernstgemeinte Anträge hinausgeht?


----------



## isartrails (16. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @isartrails: dann sieh mal nach wieviel untreffende Beiträge da dabei sind, in den 3 Seiten?


Ich zähl da ziemlich viele gute Beiträge.  
Sei mir nicht bös, aber es wurde doch alles gesagt in den 3 Seiten: über Urlaub im August, am Meer, an Alternativen. 
Aber wenn du aus den Antworten nur das rausliest, dass dir das alles nicht taugt, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie man dir noch helfen kann?
Bei deinen Kriterien und Ausschlussargumenten bleibt von Rosenheim aus betrachtet einfach nur die nächstgelegene Mittelmeerküste in Italien übrig. Punkt. Aus. Basta.
An Finale Ligure führt dann kaum ein Weg vorbei.
Dort hast du wengstens die Chance, Anschluss an andere Biker zu finden.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand nettes dabei - dann brauchst du künftig keine solche Threads mehr eröffnen...


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2012)

natürlich sind viele gute Beiträge dabei, aber auch unpassende. Und ob ein Thread 1 oder 100 Seiten zählt, was spielt das für eine Rolle? 
versteh deine Aussage die du heute Nacht gemacht hast, nicht wirklich... 
Hier ist man in einem Forum in dem man doch Fragen stellen darf?? Und wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, Kroatien und Gargano wären doch gute Reiseziele?? Hast du das überlesen? Das heißt noch lange nicht dass ich dann meinen Sommerurlaub auch dort verbringen werde. Ist ja kein MUSS. Hier gehts ja nur um Ideensammlung! Oh weia....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (17. Februar 2012)

__________________


> also die Insel Hvar in Kroatien würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen. ...
> Gibt es Empfehlungen für Unterkünfte (in dem Fall kein Camping sondern FeWo oder Zimmer) auf Hvar?


Gibt es, nicht nur von Profis wie Genze, Käss, Hundertmark, Benko, der dt. und amerikanischen Trial-Nationalmannschaft, Power Flower, Kramer, Köster, Antic, Pokupec...
z.B.:
http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10
Am besten bei der letztgenannten Site anfragen, hängt von den eigenen Anforderungen ab.


----------



## PeterSardinien (23. Februar 2012)

> Was gibt's zu Sardinien? Irgendwelche Infos?


Im Vergleich zu was man denken könnte, viele Biker  auf Sardinen im August Urlaub machen. Der Italiener meistens Urlaub in August machen, nicht wahr? 
Ich spreche über die Ostküste, deren MTB-Touren habe ich für den neuen Mountainbikeführer beschreiben (seht Carstens Rezension). Wir wohnen da (hier) und ich bin Vice-President von Mountainbike Ogliastra.
Hier glücklicherweise haben wir:-
1. "die schönste Küste des Mittelmeers" - badebuchten, klares Wasser,... (ich schwimme max. 0-1 Mal pro Jahr, ich ziehe das Klettern und das Bike gegenüber der Strand vor, so sagen die Besucher...aber ich gerne Kajak fahren)
2. Bergen, die sich erhöhen zu 1.000-1.200 m ü.d.M. fast direkt vom Meer oder im Umkreis von 20 km um die Küste
3. die Hochebenen "Supramonte" und "Gennargentu", wo sogar im Sommer findet man kühlere Temperaturen
Ich hoffe, diese Videos die alle im Sommer gemacht wurden, eine gute Idee der Möglichkeiten geben können:
(a) [ame="http://vimeo.com/28237630"]Una mountain bike. Una telecamera sportiva. L'Ogliastra. on Vimeo[/ame] Cala Sisine: 50 km Tour, nur 500 m sehr technisch, OK auch für XC-Biker. Ristorant am Meer
(b) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdYmzGUjEoM"]MTB70SwitchbacksSentieroSorberine      - YouTube[/nomedia] 70 Spitzkehren, ein toller Singletrail
(c) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ShR8dDPEY"]GASAUrzulei4luglio2010      - YouTube[/nomedia] Meiner Meinung nach, die beste XC-Tour des Gebiets

Wenn du mehr Informationen willst, schick mir eine PN. Tschüss Peter


----------



## Sascha31 (27. Februar 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich bin Urlaubsnomade, will sagen, ich bleib eigentlich nie länger als 3 -4Tage an einem Platz, dann wird weitergezogen.
> Zum biken find ich die Gegend um Senj ideal, weil du da vom Meer aus dich umdrehst und sofort hoch in die Berge zum Nationalpark Velbit
> http://www.kroati.de/kroatien-infos/nationalpark-nord-velebit.html radeln kannst. Ist sehr schön da und noch nicht überlaufen, da er erst 1999 in die Liste der Nationalparks aufgenommen wurde.
> Schön fand ich aber auch, als wir mal ein Jahr von insel zu Insel gezogen sind. Ist halt weniger bergig und trailig, dafür siehst du mehr von dem Land.
> Wie lang gehst du denn?



Hoi !

Klingt super interessant ! Habe auch vor im 6.Monat eine längere
Radtour durch Kroatien zu unternehmen,hierbei dachte ich
vorallem an die Küstenstrecke bis runter an die Bucht von Kotor 
in Montenegro.

Bringt da jemand aus dem Forum erfahrungen mit ?? Sprich,welche strechen sind mit dem Rad zu fahren und welche nicht ?
Damit meine ich die Magistrale an der Küste,die schon mit dem
auto ein echtes abenteuer ist 

Bin für jede info (Vorallem Hotels,pensionen,campingplätze) Dankbar.

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Freeagain (27. Februar 2012)

Nur ein Ratschlag: streiche die Magistrale von Deiner Route! Es sei denn, Du hast Nachkommen und eine gute Lebensversicherung!
Es gab schon viele Tourer auf der Magistrale, die Ihre Erlebnisse ins Netz gestellt haben. Musst halt googeln.
Es gibt Pläne, die Magistrale entweder um 1,5m für Radtouristen zu verbreitern bzw. tagsüber in eine Richtung zumindest für den Transportverkehr zu sperren, aber das kostet Geld. Und das Geld hat man nicht.


----------

